# Electra Townie vs Trek Pure



## annmaria

I'm looking for some general info concerning a bike for a beginner. My husband - late 60s, general good health - wants to start bicycling for pleasure and exercise. We've been doing some research and have narrowed it down to two bikes - the Electra Townie and the Trek Pure. They seem to be very much alike but would like some feedback as to which one is the better one for the money. We are FL residents in the winter months - New England the rest of the year and would like something that can be used in both areas - FL being relatively flat and NE.... much less flat !
Any suggestions ? Thanks for your help...


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Has your husband seen the two bikes? If not, I'd show him & let him choose. If he's seen them does he have a favorite? If you're unable to choose - and I'm not trying to be sarcastic or a wise guy - get the one whose looks you like best. They're close enough in quality and features that it's really a toss up. If it were me I'd pick my favorite color.


----------



## annmaria

Thanks for your input... That's the problem,,we've looked at both of them in a couple of different stores and they really are very close. Both brands also have very good reputations so it really is a toss up.... I suppose it will end up coming down to looks or color !
Thanks again for responding...


----------



## CleavesF

Townies are excellent. I'd buy one. Maybe not the best for pure out speed, but for cruising and prairie paths or commuting short distances, it's hard to beat. 

Commuting long distances... that's another story.


----------



## annmaria

Thanks....I appreciate your input !


----------



## cdhbrad

My wife has a Townie 7 speed that she really likes because she can sit on the saddle and put both feet on the ground, but still get a proper extension of her leg while pedalling. She bought it after having knee replacement surgery in 2007. She did replace the "tractor" seat that came on it with a Terry, but otherwise, its the same as stock. Her's came with the 26" wheels and the specs look to be similar to the Trek you mentioned. One thing about the Townies though is that you can get them with 700c wheels which might be a benefit on longer rides. 
We are in FL too and the bike is great for what she wants to do her. It might be a little heavy for any tall hills, but only your husband can decide that.


----------



## annmaria

Thanks !


----------



## fatboyjoe

The Townie will be your best bet. I have 2 in my garage. A 24speed and a 21 Speed Electra Townies. My wife had a trek but when she tried the townie, she bought one. The flat foot technology that Electra claims, really works. You get good leg extension yet your feet can be flat on the ground for those frequent stops. The bars are up high so it saves your back. We are happy with the Electra, infact all my kids each have their own 20" Electra bikes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

I have lots of cruisers and Electra makes some of the best (we have one of their tandems and a woman's Rosie model). I'd go for the Townie--great bike for that application.


----------



## annmaria

Sounds good ! I appreciate your responding !


----------

